# Snow plowing question



## Hairybear (Feb 28, 2011)

I am new to plowing snow with an ATV so I have a question.
Should I put more air (pressure) in my front tires to accommodate the extra weight from the plow? or just leave it where it is ( apx 6-8 lbs) as per the tire manufacturers recommendation. Also is there any advantage or disadvantage to using what is called a county plow ( one that has a taper from one side to the other ) over a regular plow? Thanks for any help


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I aired my tires on both my atv and utv up a few pounds front and back. Made it easier to turn the machine and a little less wear on the tire. Never an issue unless traction was at a minimum and then I would air down a bit....but that was rarely ever an issue.
Never used one of the country style plows so I don't know how well they worked.

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cmuchip989 (Jan 13, 2010)

Could add a set of chains to the front. $40 on ebay helps with steering on ice. And allows the same traction with more psi. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hairybear (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## williambeaver (Nov 9, 2012)

I use both, a county plow and regular. County plow is good for long stretches with blade set at angle. It will throw snow a little further off to the side than a regular plow. If you do mostly straight pushing or don't have enough distance to get up to a snow throwing speed there is no advantage to running a county plow. 
You didn't mention if your considering a composite or steel plow but I will comment on my experience with both since I own one of each. After almost 20 years of pushing snow, sand, gravel, my steel plow is still holding up but my composite plow( with a steel frame) turned into a V-plow within 2 years just moving snow. 

Sent from my Next7P12-8G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

air down to 5 PSI. For more traction


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

williambeaver said:


> I use both, a county plow and regular. County plow is good for long stretches with blade set at angle. It will throw snow a little further off to the side than a regular plow. If you do mostly straight pushing or don't have enough distance to get up to a snow throwing speed there is no advantage to running a county plow.
> You didn't mention if your considering a composite or steel plow but I will comment on my experience with both since I own one of each. After almost 20 years of pushing snow, sand, gravel, my steel plow is still holding up but my composite plow( with a steel frame) turned into a V-plow within 2 years just moving snow.
> 
> Sent from my Next7P12-8G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Interesting.. Thank You!


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

We usually leave the back tires at a normal pressure and overfill the front tires so it is easier to turn with the extra weight. As long as you have 4wheel drive it doesnt really matter, just personal preference.


----------

